
It’s time for scooter superhighways - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/08/an-immodest-proposal-its-time-for-scooter-superhighways/
======
andrewfromx
There are 2 million cars in los angeles and a couple thousand scooters. In a
year maybe we can get that down to 1 million cars and 1 million scooters?

